# Design-build / deferred approval



## Yikes (Aug 26, 2014)

As an architect, I have an increasing number of clients with relatively simple projects that want me to design the building, but have their own design-build contractors to do the mechanical, plumbing and electrical design as a deferred approval.  I'm fine with this, but I have some building departments that say it is impossible to defer these approvals, especially where code-required energy calculations (such as California Title 24) relate the efficiency of the mechanical systems to the building envelope.

Does your jurisdiction allow MEP design to be a deferred approval?  If so, great!  How do you go about proving energy compliance with an architectural (life-safety only) plan check?


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 27, 2014)

Design-build / deferred approval

Easy here. None of that stuff needed here.


----------



## Min&Max (Aug 27, 2014)

We require the "shell" to meet a prescriptive minimum and then each element must meet a prescriptive minimum. Or if they want to use Comcheck and plug in the "shell" energy package we try to make that work. Usually end up with a better overall energy package than if they would have used Comcheck from the start.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 27, 2014)

A performance code requires that the building as a whole, everything submitted and approved prior to any permits

If they use the prescriptive I will allow each feature to be independently compliant, per prescription, no trade-offs. long term, perscriptive, will cost the end user more.


----------

